# S7-Baugruppe



## tunerow (13 März 2009)

Hallo,

kruz zur SPS: S7 315-2DP Mit Profinetkarte und Di/DO Karten


und zwar gibt es eine Baugruppe für die 300er, mit der ich die tatsächliche frequenz von einem drehstrommotor erkennen kann??? Also ich will einen motor mit Anlasswiderständen hochlaufen lasse, dazu müssen nach und nach einzelne Stufenschütze abgeschaltet werden, dies läuft im moment einfach nach zeit intervallen. Ich hätte es aber gerne, dass sich die Stufen frequenzabhängig abschalten. Also gibt es da ne möglichkeit bei der S7??? Ansonsten muss ich ein Schäperrelais zusätzlich verwenden, denn dies kann sowas.

MFG


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 März 2009)

Hallo tunerow,
deine Fragestellung ist für mich etwas undurchsichtig, wie veränderst du den die Frequenz mit Anlass-Widerstände...?
Was ist den das für ein Motor und wie hast du ihn verschaltet...?

gruß helmut


----------



## crash (13 März 2009)

wahrscheinlich meint er drehzahl und nicht frequenz


----------



## Move (13 März 2009)

Hi,

er meint sicher die Drehzahl.
Wie steht den die Ist-Drehzahl zur Verfügung? (4-20mA oder 0-20mA)?
Dann würde ich die analog einlesen z.B. mit der BG 6ES7 331-7KF02-0AB0
Die Drehzahl im Programm entsprechend normieren also 0-100% oder 0-1500U/min, dann Grenzwerte per Software bilden
L #Drehzahl
L 200.0
>R
= M10.0
U M10.0
Schalte Widerstand 1 ab
etc
Gruß


----------



## Solaris (13 März 2009)

Sein Problem wird sein das er gar keine Drehzahlerfassung hat und deswegen wollte er die Drehzahl über die Frequenz der rückinduzierten Spannungs/Stromspitzen erfassen. Oder nicht?


----------



## tunerow (13 März 2009)

Entschuldigung ich meinte natürlcih drehzahl. Also ich will einen Motor mit Anlasswiderständen hochlaufen lassen, um so den Strom Anlaufstrom niedrig zu halten und jetz wollte ich einfach nur ne rückmeldung bekommen, bei welcher drehzahl der motor gerade ist, damit ich die Nächste Stufe zuschalten kann, damit er höher dreht.

Ich hoffe, das ist etwas verständlicher.

MFG


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 März 2009)

Hallo tunerow,
die Drehzahl könntest du einfach über einen mit einemTacho auf einen Analogeingang oder mit einen Initiator auf eine Zählbaugruppe.

Aber das mit der Drehzahl zu machen ist vielleicht nicht der beste Weg,
schön wäre es wenn du den Strom erfassen könntest ( http://www.breuell.de/fileadmin/Breuell/Vertretungen/MBS/Kataloge/14-Messumformer.pdf )
Damit auf einen Analogeingang....

gruß helmut


----------

